# Chocolate Dutch x Lilac



## Fantasia Mousery

This litter was born on the 18th and picture taken yesterday. I'm expected Chocolate and Lilac in both Self and Dutch/Pied
This doe has had one other litter that all died in less than a day because she was too stressed, so I'm being extra careful this time and haven't touched the babies yet.


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations x


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

They look lovely!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Been having a bad week and haven't gotten around to upload pictures of the litter, but I do actually have them. So here's one each from Sunday, Tuesday and today. As you can see, I culled down to five: 2 bucks and 3 does. A couple of them were a little skinny, but much better now.


----------



## Rachel

Love these! the 3 middle ones look like little cows 
Hope you have a better weekend x


----------



## SarahC

looking good.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Thanks, guys!
Here's one from today, ten days old. 
I got another litter today, Black x Black - need them to improve on some Siamese, so looking forward to showing them off too.


----------



## Rachel

Love these! X


----------



## Cosmicmice

I love the face markings on the little guy with the snip and the star


----------



## Frizzle

This thread is great, I love seeing how much variance you got from the outcross. Which ones are your does/bucks, what's your breeding plans with which?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Frizzle said:


> This thread is great, I love seeing how much variance you got from the outcross. Which ones are your does/bucks, what's your breeding plans with which?


Thanks 
From this litter, the Lilac Dutch and the best of the Chocolates are bucks. The rest are does.
This project has not been going well for me the last six months or so. So right now I have one adult Dutch male, and one adult Dutch female who are both in breeding condition. Then I have one Self male whose father was Dutch, and two females that are the same. So you can see, I'm horribly deficient. My problem is that they simply aren't making babies. I have two litters of young ones, whose parents are a Dutch and a Self (Dutch-carrier). One of the litters are this one, the other one is a month older.
So I am hoping for the one Dutch female I have to get pregnant soon. I tried with the Dutch male, but no luck, so now I've put her to the Self one. If that doesn't work, then my only option is using these babies in the new year. Since I'm the only breeder in DK with this variety, I can't get help from anyone.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Sooo, 12 days old and I know I post a lot of pictures of these, but I'm just toally in love! lol... And this time you get 4 pics because choosing is difficult. They just have the perfect age right now. And as you can see they've gained weight nicely.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I seriously love it when they have just opened their tiny eyes! :love Pictures from yesterday, 2 weeks old.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I look at my litters every day, and at the moment I have few enough to also handle them daily. On Friday, when checking on these ones, I found one of them in a deep sleep, and when I picked her up she just kept on sleeping in my hand. It was too adorable! I haven't tried that before. At first I was even a little nervous something was wrong, but a few minutes later she woke up and started moving around like normal.


----------



## Frizzle

Ha haaaa, I thought it was dead!


----------



## Rachel

Ha ha cute


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

4 weeks old, so last pictures in this thread


----------



## Rachel

They are lovely, have really enjoyed the pics


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Rachel said:


> They are lovely, have really enjoyed the pics


Thank you so much! I'm not very good at remembering to take (and post!) photos, but I try my best. With future litters as well. There's a Siamese Bluepoint x Blue on the way!


----------



## Rachel

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Rachel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are lovely, have really enjoyed the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm not very good at remembering to take (and post!) photos, but I try my best. With future litters as well. There's a Siamese Bluepoint x Blue on the way!
Click to expand...

Will look forward to seeing those


----------

